# Woodland Scenics destroyed by fire!



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I just found out from another forum that Woodland Scenics had a bad fire that burned down two of their three buildings today. Won't affect the outdoor modelers but they're a major supplier of scenery materials for indoor layouts.

http://www.lakenewsonline.com/news/...-Linn-Creek-business-displaces-area-residents


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That's some real bad news... 
Hope they are back in business again soon.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

For us indoor types....


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Seen on another forum: 

"Dear all, 

As you may have heard we have experienced a fire here at Woodland Scenics and there is good news and bad news. The good news is that no one was hurt during the fire or evacuation process. The bad news is that it took out a couple of our manufacturing buildings. However, and fortunately, there is more good news than bad. 

We encompass multiple buildings that are spread out all over the town of Linn Creek. We only lost two of those buildings and those two contained just a small portion of our manufacturing facilities. Our shipping department, warehouse and corporate offices were spared any damage, as were most of our manufacturing buildings, so it is business as usual. 

Thanks for all your concerns. 

Respectfully, 

Gale Cousins 
Director of Sales & Customer Service 
Woodland Scenics"


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that the damage is not as bad as originally feared.


----------



## tweetsie12fan (May 10, 2012)

do yall think it might make prices go up?


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

No they won't I work in a large hobby shop and have not seen any price increase that I can attribute to the fire, I also have not seen any problems with getting their products! Pretty much same as always with them.


----------

